

Amazon.com unveils lineup for startup contest - reteltech
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/11/amazon_web_services_startup_challenge_finalists.html

======
justlearning
the _correct_ url : <http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/>

